# Beagles For Sale - Getting Out



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

2 male beagles , father and son , for sale.
I've owned them both all their lives.
One is coming 9 and the other is coming 6.
Don't know why the link won't work.
They're in the classifieds.
Finished rabbit dogs.
I'm getting out.
$200 each.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

the link isnt working


----------

